# rössleins radlereck



## harry kroll (1. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

kann mir evtl. jemand die neue adresse von lugis laden in schwabach geben.

ciao harry


----------



## Bombenkrator (1. Februar 2009)

karl ludwig rösslein
Hardenbergstraße 39
91126 Schwabach

Tel: 09122 8722977


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

